# Second half of garden event



## Laureline (Dec 3, 2018)

I was wondering how many people from this forum, have moved onto the second half? I personally have, and I feel like collecting elf hell is never going to end. D:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 3, 2018)

Yup, just started the second half today.  My catch rates for the first half were actually not that bad, but I’m dreading this half because I know it gets a lot harder.


----------



## LillyofVadness (Dec 3, 2018)

My catch rates for this event have been awful, to the point I'm not only still wrangling yellow ones but red ones too.


----------



## Laureline (Dec 3, 2018)

I have some red, add me 8544-3244-878.  i’ll probably get more since I have tons of red and white flowers to plant.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Dec 3, 2018)

I haven't been able to catch many yellow hats at all for some reason. Though I managed to get the dress so I don't care about yellow any more. The rest of the rewards are meh, but I think I'll switch to the blue flowers for the bells.


----------



## LillyofVadness (Dec 3, 2018)

Laureline said:


> I have some red, add me 8544-3244-878.  i’ll probably get more since I have tons of red and white flowers to plant.



Thank you, I sent a request now!


----------



## Dracule (Dec 3, 2018)

Yeah, I started last night, haha. The spawn/catch rates for the green hats are really bad and even worse for the white hats. Ugh. :T


----------



## koopasta (Dec 3, 2018)

I'm still stuck on those stupid yellow buggers. I'm dreading the nex half.


----------



## PaperCat (Dec 3, 2018)

i havn't even finished the first part. the events go too fast for me to ever finish them.


----------



## Marte (Dec 3, 2018)

Only 4 hats spawned in the 20 I planted, and I didn't manage to catch them all lol. What even is this. Will I even get past 10 hats, thats the question


----------



## LillyofVadness (Dec 3, 2018)

Marte said:


> Only 4 hats spawned in the 20 I planted, and I didn't manage to catch them all lol. What even is this. Will I even get past 10 hats, thats the question



If you're going anything like me, the answer will be no :/


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 3, 2018)

I missed a few days on the first half. Luckliy, someone shared 10 yellow elves and 10 red elves. That gave me a huge start. Still trying to get red and yellow elves too


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 3, 2018)

As predicted, the catch rates this half are ****.  Kill me, I just want those beautiful Christmas trees...


----------



## koopasta (Dec 3, 2018)

Really? I've been having a lot of luck with catch rates, tbh.


----------



## Laureline (Dec 3, 2018)

I’ve had a pattern of good catch rate and then bad the next time. If I used Lloid  to guarantee a catch, I’m sure I’d be almost done xD.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 3, 2018)

Laureline said:


> I’ve had a pattern of good catch rate and then bad the next time. If I used Leif to guantee a catch, I’m sure I’d be almost done xD.


uh leaf tickets right? not the sloth?


----------



## koopasta (Dec 3, 2018)

DubiousDelphine said:


> uh leaf tickets right? not the sloth?



I think Laureline meant Lloid, not Leif.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 3, 2018)

Oh, i see, my bad
_rover laugh_


----------



## LillyofVadness (Dec 4, 2018)

FINALLY done with reds and yellows, can start focusing on the blue flowers only now, thank goodness. I doubt I'll complete any hard tasks but I with a bit of lucky and some kind sharers I might be able to finish a garden event for once.


----------



## koopasta (Dec 4, 2018)

Yeah, I finished the yellows as well! I really hope my catch rate with the whites isn't absolute booty, especially since I LOVE that tree.


----------



## LillyofVadness (Dec 4, 2018)

koopasta said:


> Yeah, I finished the yellows as well! I really hope my catch rate with the whites isn't absolute booty, especially since I LOVE that tree.



Same, it's clever of Nintendo to put the best item at the end of the hardest hurdle because it forces you to buy flower food for it, but it sucks for those people who will miss out on something they really like because they can't pay.


----------



## koopasta (Dec 5, 2018)

Really I just want to focus on the ornaments right now because I want to get all 30 from the garden event. I need about 15 green hats to get the last two, but with the current catch rates and my lack of seeds, this is gonna take a loooong time... Especially since there's only like 5 days left.


----------



## biker (Dec 6, 2018)

I'm getting tired of this event.


----------



## Wickel (Dec 6, 2018)

LillyofVadness said:


> Same, it's clever of Nintendo to put the best item at the end of the hardest hurdle because it forces you to buy flower food for it, but it sucks for those people who will miss out on something they really like because they can't pay.



Not really. I'm almost done with the tournament and I haven't touched a bag of flower food in my life. You just need a buddy who you can ping pong hats with, it goes super fast then.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 6, 2018)

My buddy Sheila and I traded a lot of hats so I’m all done now.  Thank goodness for that, now I can focus on my finals without worrying about finishing the event.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 6, 2018)

It only was in the very first garden event where I was late on being in the garden event.

Every other garden events I always finish it.


----------



## Laureline (Dec 6, 2018)

I think I’m almost done, is it 45 in total for the white hats? If so I’m 10 away from completing, although with the catch rate it could be two days till I’m done.


----------



## LillyofVadness (Dec 6, 2018)

Laureline said:


> I think I’m almost done, is it 45 in total for the white hats? If so I’m 10 away from completing, although with the catch rate it could be two days till I’m done.



It is a total of 45 for white for normal tasks, yes.


----------



## LaFra (Dec 6, 2018)

The catch rate is better in the last few days or is it just me?


----------



## Laureline (Dec 6, 2018)

LillyofVadness said:


> It is a total of 45 for white for normal tasks, yes.


THERE’S MORE?! I thought I was four away from ending this catching hats business D:


----------



## koopasta (Dec 7, 2018)

I'm actually struggling with green hats a lot more than I am white hats.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Laureline said:


> THERE’S MORE?! I thought I was four away from ending this catching hats business D:



Yeah, there's hard tasks. I wouldn't worry about them, though. You only get recolors of the regular furniture.


----------



## Laureline (Dec 7, 2018)

I’m torn between completing it for the full set, and not bothering because it’s a yellow/gold tree. The red one does look nicer, so idk. Cause I’m gonna keep on going.


----------



## Marte (Dec 7, 2018)

Done with the greens, only whites left


----------



## koopasta (Dec 7, 2018)

I need ten more of each to complete the normal tasks since I was flooded with greens. Not complaining though!


----------



## Laureline (Dec 7, 2018)

36 more whites... only today and tomorrow left.


----------



## koopasta (Dec 7, 2018)

Laureline said:


> 36 more whites... only today and tomorrow left.



I added you, I'll try to share as much as I can.


----------



## koopasta (Dec 7, 2018)

Finally got all of the greens! Just need 3 more whites!


----------



## LaFra (Dec 9, 2018)

IZ OVAH BOYZ!

We are free from these evil hats!


----------



## koopasta (Dec 9, 2018)

I finally got all of the white hats... Now my garden can go back to its neglected state whilst I bask in the glory of my trees


----------



## koopasta (Dec 9, 2018)

Just harvested my last flowers and sold my leftover seeds. This garden event was a long one. Glad it's over @_@


----------



## Verecund (Dec 9, 2018)

I just got the game back on Thursday after being locked out for over a month, so I finished the second half of the event on Saturday (minus the hard tasks) but was only able to end up getting 36/60 yellow hats and 26/80 red ones.  I actually had very nice luck with the green and white hats, but the yellow ones were brutal in return.  At least I managed to get the crimson tree, which I didn't think I had enough time to get!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 11, 2018)

Verecund said:


> I just got the game back on Thursday after being locked out for over a month, so I finished the second half of the event on Saturday (minus the hard tasks) but was only able to end up getting 36/60 yellow hats and 26/80 red ones.  I actually had very nice luck with the green and white hats, but the yellow ones were brutal in return.  At least I managed to get the crimson tree, which I didn't think I had enough time to get!


wow you are very lucky! i only had the crisom tree left but It ended...


----------



## PaperCat (Dec 11, 2018)

as per usual i did not finish the event. oh well.


----------

